# New litter



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well new momma had her litter while I was at work on Thursday. 14 babys. :shock:

One was still born, and one was runty that the mom culled her self later that night.

Momma and New momma are nursing the litter so I am not to worried about at litter of 12. All have fat bellies and are growing daily.









Ive got two that look like this, 1, and 2

















3









4
















5








6








7, 8 Ive got two that look like this









9









10








11
















12


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

They're beautiful.  Can't wait to watch them grow up!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

number 10, 11, and 12 are my favorites. I am really hoping they turn out to be all girls. : D

Number 10 is nicked named wriggly butt since he or she was the hardest to get to hold still.


----------

